# Coaching question



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I shoot at several shops, and have noticed at one shop theres a coach teaching all his new shooters to shoot with a very open stance...i did not learn this way and was taught to teach the stance more closed...is this a new trend? Or is this guy off base?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

deleted. wrong forum. 


Chris


----------

